# New puppy (moved)



## Jennish Shah (Jul 28, 2020)

Guys i have an announcement to make! Since several months me and my wife were planning to get our selves GSD puppy till we finally can across this site, we got in touch with them and finally got ourselves a cute 2 week old GSD puppy, although i am too excited but also a bit too nervous for this little bundle of cuteness. We would appreciate a few GSD male name suggestions, also the pictures are coming up soon. One Love <3

Moderator message: I moved this post out of an unrelated thread so people would see it.
David


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

"got ourselves a cute 2 week old puppy"
Another 6 weeks til you actually get it I hope?


----------

